# Do they lose the hopping/pouncing?



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I love the fact that Chester pounces on his toys and hops/bounces down the hallway after his ball. My question is - will he eventually lose this as he gets older? He's 8 months now and I'm hoping he retains the bounce, but my gut tells me that it's a puppy trait. 

Can someone break the news to me? Thanks


----------



## labusch (May 17, 2011)

My havanese is almost 3 and he still bounces and hops around all the time, he is our clown dog


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie isn't much older than Chester at 11 months, but I doubt she will ever lose the pouncing, hopping bit...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is 2 and shows no signs that he intends to give up pouncing on his toys or bouncing for the sheer joy of it. That boy has springs!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is 5 and Shelby is 4 and they show no signs of slowing down or outgrowing the cute puppy stuff. They still love to RLH, play tug-o-war with their toys, and Kodi loves to chase a ball.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep - Kipling is two - still bouncy and pouncy.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

RICO is almost 4 and he still pounces, and so do the others. Love that enthusiastic trait!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

So happy to hear they keep the pouncing, it is one of the reason's I fell in love with the breed


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Her is a example of a bouncey 14 year old ! the video is on the post how to post a video really cool! YouTube - Twinkle 14 years old 
PS the sisters get bouncer and bouncer


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sure hope they don't lose the bouncing and hopping! Or the springy gait. I love watching husband walk Augie down the hall, on his way out to potty, little fanny bouncing (Augie's, not husband's). :biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think that the way they retain their puppy ways is one of many endearing traits.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Her is a example of a bouncey 14 year old ! the video is on the post how to post a video really cool! YouTube - Twinkle 14 years old
> PS the sisters get bouncer and bouncer


I forgot about the video of Twinkle. Thanks for reminding us! (Twinkle is Kodi's great grandmother!)


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep - Panda's 2 and still pounces/bounces/dances all over the house. When I open the bottom drawer where her snacks are kept, she spins in circles until I'm sure she'll either fall out or throw up. Fortunately neither has happened, but she is so funny!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero pounces on his rubber squeaky toys several times a day. He gets in his own little world for about 15 minutes each time. We love watching him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

One of Kodi's favorite games is to jump up on the couch with his babble ball, roll it off the edge, listen to the noise it makes, then pounce down on it... and start all over again!:biggrin1:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> One of Kodi's favorite games is to jump up on the couch with his babble ball, roll it off the edge, listen to the noise it makes, then pounce down on it... and start all over again!:biggrin1:


Oh Karen that sounds so cute - you must video tape this!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Oh Karen that sounds so cute - you must video tape this!


I've tried several times, but he mostly does it when everyone is ignoring him. The minute he has our attention (i.e. the camera is trained on him!) he's MUCH rather play with us!

Another new game (again, with the babble ball) is to drop it into his toy box, then whine that he can't find it. You go dig it out and hand it to him, and he plays with it for a few minutes then drops it back in (repeat, ad infinitum). It's like the toddle dropping toys off the high chair. We're onto him now, though... If you ignore him, he's PERFECTLY capable of digging the ball back out by himself!:biggrin1:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Adorable description of his antics...he clearly has his lines of communication wide open. It's amazing how well they can convey what they want or need with just a look, a whine, or a mini throat rumble...I love it.


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Great news! Really glad to hear that they keep this trait.

It's been about 4 months but my wife and I still get a kick out of watching Chester stare at his toy/ball not even a foot in front of him, ears flapped slightly forward, slowly put all his weight on his hind legs, and then spring into a little pounce on his toy. The best part is that he looks completely serious when doing it, as if he's hunting or something. 

Hilarious!


----------



## LucyMyLove (May 18, 2011)

I sure hope not! My Lucy is fifteen months old and I swear she was a rabbit in her former life -- she just bounces everywhere!


----------

